# Urgent! Someone please respond...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

i went outside and aspen was in his dog house...i told him to come out because i was gonna wash his tail with pyoben...he has comedomes in a small area...all of a sudden, while in his dog house, his head started shaking. it looked like he couldn't control it. and when he got out of the dog house, he was still shaking and didn't want me to check him. he pulled away. i was gonna rush him to my work, but it stopped and he seems fine. temp is 99.5, gums are pink 1 sec, heart rate is 80, his pupils are dilated. i'm freaking out right now and don't know what do to...it kinda seemed like a very mild seizure or tremor or something.

ETA: he even ate a treat i gave him...so his appetite is good.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How long did the shaking last? Was it just his head? Or did he lose all conscious control of his body? 

If it was a seizure there's not much a vet can do right now since its over. You could take him in a do blood work and an exam....


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds like some sort of petit mal seizure? I'd have bloodwork done to rule out any issues. I'm sorry, I know how scary it can be.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It was ONLY his head and it lasted for about 20-30 seconds. I will keep an eye on him today, he seems completely fine. I will definitely take him in for bloodwork and an exam tomorrow. Thank you guys


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

My old girl use to get these, started when she was 1 yr old. They are head tremors, looks like they are shaking their head saying no. She use to get them 6-7 times a year, they would only last a minute or two and then she was completely fine. Had bloodwork done, it all came back normal, vet said it was a form a epilepsy and as long as it wasnt occurring more than once a month there was no point in medicating. She lived until she was 14 yrs old


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

twoisplenty said:


> My old girl use to get these, started when she was 1 yr old. They are head tremors, looks like they are shaking their head saying no. She use to get them 6-7 times a year, they would only last a minute or two and then she was completely fine. Had bloodwork done, it all came back normal, vet said it was a form a epilepsy and as long as it wasnt occurring more than once a month there was no point in medicating. She lived until she was 14 yrs old


Yes the shaking was rather quick and looked like he was saying no.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

The head tremors are common in dobermans and bulldogs. Dobes tend to go up and down, bull dogs back and forth.
Kaiser's Head Tremors - YouTube
Did Aspen's look kind of like this?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Head bobbing in dogs


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

werecatrising said:


> The head tremors are common in dobermans and bulldogs. Dobes tend to go up and down, bull dogs back and forth.
> Kaiser's Head Tremors - YouTube
> Did Aspen's look kind of like this?


The shaking was exactly like that, not as bad though, Aspen's was hardly noticeable. Now I can't remember if his was up and down or back and forth!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Think it could have been something as benign as water in his ears? Or an itch or something? That'd be the best case scenario...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Think it could have been something as benign as water in his ears? Or an itch or something? That'd be the best case scenario...


That's what came to my mind first, but it didn't look like that. It's very similar to the shaking in werecatrising's video. Except, I believe, Aspen's was back and forth.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't remember, is he on any drugs that could have a side affect of that type?
I'm sorry to hear about this, Aspen is such a lovely dog you hate anything to be wrong with him. Glad he's acting normally though.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> I can't remember, is he on any drugs that could have a side affect of that type?
> I'm sorry to hear about this, Aspen is such a lovely dog you hate anything to be wrong with him. Glad he's acting normally though.


He's not on any medication.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Could this have anything to do with him eating meat bought from ralphs, smart n' final etc? I always make sure that it's not enhanced and that the sodium content is low. I would love to give him grass fed, but I can't...


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't see how that could cause it. I know that with most dogs the cause is never found and it doesn't really create a problem.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i got nuthin' to contribute, but you're both in my prayers...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> i got nuthin' to contribute, but you're both in my prayers...


I have nothing medical to add either, but the boys and I are all thinking about you. Aspen couldn't have a more devoted 'furmomma'. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

It sounds like it could have been a localized seizure of some type. Zoey had those when she was about a year and a half old, then they progressed into full on seizures, although she hasn't had any for over a year now (knocking on wood) since I quit vaccinating (that was 3 years ago), no chemicals and raw fed.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Piper got those head bobbing/tremors back a while ago and I had a thread about it on here.... for her we found out it was the dryer sheets we had bought. We rewashed all the sheets and she was fine after that. 

So many things can cause it, but it's not harmful to the dog and is not a seizure.

I would just think over any new things that she may have been in contact with (usually scented things). But even the fall/spring can cause it (mold from decaying leaves).


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The only new thing is washing a tiny spot on his tail with Pyoben medicated shampoo 3 times a week.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I do hope that Aspen is ok.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

annie had this a few weeks ago ,head bobbing lasted about 30 seconds i gave her a tsp of honey and it went ,not happened since,she is a bulldog and they are prone to this,have read its due to low sugar but i think thats guess work ,i hope aspen is ok ,karen


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> The only new thing is washing a tiny spot on his tail with Pyoben medicated shampoo 3 times a week.


Whats the reason for washing his tail?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

KittyKat said:


> Whats the reason for washing his tail?


Comedomes (follicular plugging)


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Update*

Took him in for full blood panel and an exam. The phys. exam went great...A+. The bloodwork is all normal as well, nothing's changed. Hasn't had another episode so I'm just keeping a close eye on him...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. I think more than a few of us worry a touch about our little Aspen nowadays, he's had a bit of a bad run.
So glad to know he's doing well.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm so glad Aspen is ok. That is the scariest thing. Shelby had an episode a couple years ago. I swear, I thought she had died right in my arms. The longest 30-45 seconds of my life. She checked out totally fine as well, and thankfully hasn't had another one. The vet said it could happen again, or never. Just don't know. 
I will keep Aspen in my thoughts to have it never happen for you as well!


----------

